# I'm Back!



## Marduk

Howdy, y'all.

I used to go by marduk on these forums. I dropped off during the great password debacle a couple of years ago. It coincided with a couple very big and very traumatic events in my life, and for some reason I just decided to drop right off the grid.

First off, I'd like to apologize to everyone here for doing that. To folks like @Deejo, @farsidejunky, @MEM2020, and many, many others... I'm sorry. I just got kicked out and walked away from you all like quite the ****. You were all there for me and I ghosted you. Apologies everyone.

First off, my mom died. It was quite the surprise, she was quite healthy and happy. And then she was gone. I was the executor of her will, had to handle all the arrangements, and settle the estate. It took me a good 18 months to settle everything, and then another 6 to process the fact that she's actually gone.

Secondly, my wife was sexually assaulted by a family friend, in our own home, with me unaware in the next room. Bastard groped her right there on our couch. My wife didn't tell me right away, she was too ashamed. But we went to the police. He was charged. Went to court. He was acquitted because we had all had a couple of drinks that night, and the coward judge was looking for any way to let the guy go. Our whole world was shattered, we lost many, many friends, and we just kind of circled the wagons. She's done amazing, and has become quite the advocate in the matter. She's kicking ass and taking names. We have been through so much together, much of it I've put out here in these very forums. But I'm so incredibly proud of her strength and resolve through all this, and if anything we've grown closer as a couple. And wow, I've learned a lot about stuff I never wanted to ever know anything about.

At any rate, I'm back. I'm glad some of you guys are still here. I'll be glad to meet some of those I don't know yet. I'm not sure how to get into my old account - that email address is dead and gone - but let's get back into it anyway.


----------



## Blondilocks

Welcome Back. Send a PM to @EleGirl and she'll fix you right up.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Welcome back.


----------



## Lila

Welcome back stranger. I am so sorry to hear about your mom's passing and your wife's assault but it's good to see you posting again.


----------



## Affaircare

@Marduk,

First, WELCOME BACK! You may not realize it, but you were missed. 

Second, I'm pretty sure @EleGirl can get you straightened out so you can be your old self again. Calling all Elegirls!! 

Third, there have been a few changes while you've been gone. My Dear Hubby @Tanelornpete passed away Sept. 2017...two years ago already. He had heart failure for five years, so in a way we knew it was coming, but in other ways you never really believe it. So for about a year I kind of just figured out how to navigate life as a widow, and ... well as the story goes, I met someone right here on TAM. This Memorial Day weekend @Emerging Buddhist and I got married. So now I'm married to my Beloved Hubby. 

It's a lot of new, I know. Want to sit down? Need a drink? 

Fourth, I am so sorry for your loss. Unlike my Dear Hubby, your mom was so sudden and unexpected, and that must have been hard. I'm so proud of you for getting through all the business and then taking the time to grieve too. It's hard. 

Finally, I am so sorry to hear of your wife's assault. Has she gone to some counseling to help process it all? I worked for ages as a Rape Crisis Counselor in Denver, and one of the hardest things for survivor's to reclaim is that feeling of being out-of-control of their own safety. Especially since for her it took place in her own home, just a few feet away from others in the house! One of the other things that I frequently encountered was the call from the father, brother, son, husband or boyfriend, who just felt like they could NOT protect their girl and it was eating 'em alive. I hope the two of you have taken the time to work through and process all this--again it's super hard, but oh so worth it. 

Glad you're back! Good to see you!


----------



## ConanHub

PM me the "friend's" information.:wink2:

Very glad to see you back. I'm incredibly sorry for the loss of your mother. Our family has lost many family members in the last year and it is always hard to deal with. My sincere condolences.

Your wife is amazing and, if you won't consider it harmful to your well-being, sharing the journey you and your wife travelled could help others.

I don't know how much it is worth but I'm sorely offended on your behalf and, in another time, it would honor me to be your second.


----------



## MattMatt

Glad to see you back. Sorry about your mom and what happened to your wife.


----------



## Marduk

Affaircare said:


> @Marduk,
> 
> 
> 
> First, WELCOME BACK! You may not realize it, but you were missed.


Thanks so much! I’ve missed you all, too.





> Second, I'm pretty sure @EleGirl can get you straightened out so you can be your old self again. Calling all Elegirls!!
> 
> 
> 
> Third, there have been a few changes while you've been gone. My Dear Hubby @Tanelornpete passed away Sept. 2017...two years ago already. He had heart failure for five years, so in a way we knew it was coming, but in other ways you never really believe it. So for about a year I kind of just figured out how to navigate life as a widow, and ... well as the story goes, I met someone right here on TAM. This Memorial Day weekend @Emerging Buddhist and I got married. So now I'm married to my Beloved Hubby.


WOW. First of all, very sorry to hear. I can’t imagine how tough that had to have been, and what that must have been like. I’m sorry for your loss.

Secondly... WOW... congratulations! That’s amazing!





> It's a lot of new, I know. Want to sit down? Need a drink?
> 
> 
> 
> Fourth, I am so sorry for your loss. Unlike my Dear Hubby, your mom was so sudden and unexpected, and that must have been hard. I'm so proud of you for getting through all the business and then taking the time to grieve too. It's hard.


 Thanks. I’ve found a fair number of silver linings in her passing, one of the biggest being that she went out while she was still doing what she loved. She lived happily and healthy right up until the end and passed peacefully. It was quite the shock, but that in itself is a big lesson - live every day like it’s your last.





> Finally, I am so sorry to hear of your wife's assault. Has she gone to some counseling to help process it all? I worked for ages as a Rape Crisis Counselor in Denver, and one of the hardest things for survivor's to reclaim is that feeling of being out-of-control of their own safety. Especially since for her it took place in her own home, just a few feet away from others in the house! One of the other things that I frequently encountered was the call from the father, brother, son, husband or boyfriend, who just felt like they could NOT protect their girl and it was eating 'em alive. I hope the two of you have taken the time to work through and process all this--again it's super hard, but oh so worth it.


Oh man, it was quite the journey. She sees several counsellors and has tons of support from those of us that really care for her. And although many of her girlfriends and most of her family has abandoned her in this journey, we have found out who truly has her back and who doesn’t.

She hasn’t just recovered, she’s gone beyond that - she’s now deeply involved in the support community, academia, and the legal system and already creating change. She didn’t just kick this guy’s ass in many ways, she’s now going after the way lawyers and judges behave to re-victimize women, and is even working to change the legal system itself. She’s quite the spitfire - like I said, she’s kicking ass and taking names and I wouldn’t want to be on her bad side.

It was incredibly hard for me, too. This **** happens most often with people you trust and in places you think you’re safe. And I’m no slouch - I’ve spent the majority of my life practicing and teaching martial arts. If it can happen on my watch... man, I just don’t know what to say. It killed me. But I had to get through it so I could be there for her. What shocked me is through working with the support community how few husbands and boyfriends actually do this.





> Glad you're back! Good to see you!


Thanks so much. It means a lot.


----------



## Marduk

ConanHub said:


> PM me the "friend's" information.:wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> Very glad to see you back. I'm incredibly sorry for the loss of your mother. Our family has lost many family members in the last year and it is always hard to deal with. My sincere condolences.
> 
> 
> 
> Your wife is amazing and, if you won't consider it harmful to your well-being, sharing the journey you and your wife travelled could help others.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how much it is worth but I'm sorely offended on your behalf and, in another time, it would honor me to be your second.




Thanks man. One of the hardest moments for me in this journey was that once the guy was arrested, two cops pulled me aside and levelled with me: if this guy was ever touched, I would be the prime suspect and likely immediately charged. 

But even though he ultimately got off, he paid tens of thousands in legal fees, had to sit in court for many days, and was outed to all of his friends, family, and everyone in the community.

Somehow he’s still married, but given the number of domestic disturbance calls that’s been made to his house since it’s all happened, I know for a fact his life hasn’t been rosy. 

I’ve also managed to exert some influence where we live, which has made life difficult for him in other ways. I won’t call it even, but for the moment it’s enough.

Thanks for everything man. Happy to share if people have questions.


----------



## EleGirl

I'm going to merge you old account into this one and then fix your name to Marduk.


----------



## farsidejunky

What an *******...

:-D

Welcome back, brother!

ETA: I was literally just discussing your disappearance with @Lila two nights ago. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Marduk

EleGirl said:


> I'm going to merge you old account into this one and then fix your name to Marduk.




Sweet! Thanks!


----------



## Marduk

farsidejunky said:


> What an *******...
> 
> :-D
> 
> Welcome back, brother!
> 
> ETA: I was literally just discussing your disappearance with @Lila two nights ago.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk




True dat!

Thanks man!


----------



## Lila

farsidejunky said:


> What an *******...
> 
> 😄
> 
> Welcome back, brother!
> 
> ETA: I was literally just discussing your disappearance with @Lila two nights ago.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Lol I thought the same thing!!! His ears must have been ringing 😄


----------



## Faithful Wife

Marduk, I’m sorry about your mom and the assault. I’m glad you are back but wish you didn’t have those happen in the meantime. You sound so strong and collected though, so you must be doing well overall.

What a nightmare with the other dude. Dang. Bull****.

Good job having her back so mightily. That’s the best part of your story.


----------



## Marduk

Faithful Wife said:


> Marduk, I’m sorry about your mom and the assault. I’m glad you are back but wish you didn’t have those happen in the meantime. You sound so strong and collected though, so you must be doing well overall.
> 
> What a nightmare with the other dude. Dang. Bull****.
> 
> Good job having her back so mightily. That’s the best part of your story.




Thanks for that. I had to go through quite a bit of therapy myself to make sure I didn’t make this about me, and take away any of her power to decide what she wanted to do.

One of the biggest shocks through all of this is that I expected her girlfriends to have her back - many, if not most didn’t. This was surprising to me. I always had this vision that women were some kind of sisterhood having each other’s back. Boy, was I wrong.

Another was that apparently the vast majority of husbands or boyfriends leave their partner after this kind of thing happens. They just dig themselves a hole, throw themselves in it, and abandon their partner. How the hell could you do that? 

Anyway, onward and upward. That **** is in the rear view mirror. Our life - and our marriage - is very good.


----------



## EleGirl

EleGirl said:


> I'm going to merge you old account into this one and then fix your name to Marduk.


 @Marduk

It's done. You can sign in using Marduk and your new password.


----------



## Marduk

Ok cool trying now.


----------



## Marduk

EleGirl said:


> @Marduk
> 
> 
> 
> It's done. You can sign in using Marduk and your new password.




I’m in! You’re the best!


----------



## Marc878

Sorry about your mom. That changed my life permanently.

Your supposed friends don't fit in the friend category. Cut them off permantley. Life to short to put up with snakes.

Congrats for her standing up and calling his ass out. There are more out there that just let it slide.

As in most cases like this more will come out later.


----------



## Marduk

Marc878 said:


> Sorry about your mom. That changed my life permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> Your supposed friends don't fit in the friend category. Cut them off permantley. Life to short to put up with snakes.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for her standing up and calling his ass out. There are more out there that just let it slide.
> 
> 
> 
> As in most cases like this more will come out later.




Yup, that’s what we did - cut the whole group out that didn’t stand by her. 

And yes, more came out later. He did it to some other wives, too. Not as bad but still creepy ass stuff. And yet the ones he did it to stood by him. And their husbands. Weird as hell.

Whatever. Karma’s a *****. I’ve already made sure some of it has caught up to them.

Thanks.


----------



## EleGirl

Marduk said:


> I’m in! You’re the best!


Glad to see you back! :nerd:


----------



## farsidejunky

It may not be the form of justice you were looking for, but it is justice nonetheless. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunCMars

Know that I magically brought you back....


I knew you in ancient Babylon. Before I became a........
TMI

THRD went to Babylon in 2003 and brought back a likeness of you, this found in an underground tomb.
He gave it to me and I used it to resurrect you here.

Sorry for your travails, welcome back.


King Brian-


----------



## Marduk

farsidejunky said:


> It may not be the form of justice you were looking for, but it is justice nonetheless.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



Oh, we have hurt him far more than any beating I could have put on him. 

But thanks. If I’ve learned anything through this, it’s that karma is a real thing. And that has nothing to do with faith - it’s just a starkly utilitarian thing.


----------



## Marduk

SunCMars said:


> Know that I magically brought you back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you in ancient Babylon. Before I became a........
> 
> TMI
> 
> 
> 
> THRD went to Babylon in 2003 and brought back a likeness of you, this found in an underground tomb.
> 
> He gave it to me and I used it to resurrect you here.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for your travails, welcome back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> King Brian-




Iä! Iä! Cthulhu fhtagn!

Oh wait, that’s something different.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Really sorry for your loss. I lost my Mom to a massive stroke May 1. No warning or signs. I feel your pain and it sucks.

You and your wife sound very strong and mentally dialed in. That's a great thing that she has become a trailblazer and proactive in her fight. You said she was too embarrassed to tell you at first, how did she deal with the perv when it happened? I don't get the friends turning their backs on her, especially her girlfriends. I would have thought like you did, that they would be her strongest support. It's amazing how bad people suck sometimes. I'm also pretty impressed you didn't smoke the perv at first opportunity (cop advice or not), you have some serious self-control.


----------



## Marduk

Rubix Cubed said:


> Really sorry for your loss. I lost my Mom to a massive stroke May 1. No warning or signs. I feel your pain and it sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> You and your wife sound very strong and mentally dialed in. That's a great thing that she has become a trailblazer and proactive in her fight. You said she was too embarrassed to tell you at first, how did she deal with the perv when it happened? I don't get the friends turning their backs on her, especially her girlfriends. I would have thought like you did, that they would be her strongest support. It's amazing how bad people suck sometimes. I'm also pretty impressed you didn't smoke the perv at first opportunity (cop advice or not), you have some serious self-control.




She froze. Flight or fright. It was so unexpected, he was a fairly longtime friend. His wife and I were just steps away. She was in shock. 

The next day she was worried I’d kill him. That his wife would leave him. That nobody would believe her. That passed quickly, thankfully.

This **** does not play out the way you think it would. It’s so very commonly not reported at all. I heard a stat that something like of every 1000 sexual assaults that happen, 900 go unreported. Of every 100 that get reported, 90% aren’t charged. And of the 10 that remain, only 1 gets convicted. 

That’s 1/1000 that are brought to justice. It’s incredible. It’s essentially legally condoned to sexually assault women. And it is a gendered crime - something like 99% of sexual assaults are committed against women by men. Usually ones that know her and she trusts. 

More often than not, the woman is not believed at all, and it’s a he said/she said crime. Plus, the offender has more rights than the victim does - they are presumed innocent and don’t even have to take the stand if they don’t choose to. 

It is stunning what women endure in our society. I can see why they often don’t report the crime at all - they are told they are lying. That they had consented. That they had brought it on themselves. And even if they make it to the stand, they are victimized again and get to watch their assaulter go free. It’s actually less traumatic for them in many cases to just drop it and pretend that nothing happened. And all of it emboldens the perpetrators and helps create new ones. 

I’ll pull some real stats for you if interested. Our legal system is a profound failure.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

Marduk said:


> She froze. Flight or fright. It was so unexpected, he was a fairly longtime friend. His wife and I were just steps away. She was in shock.
> 
> The next day she was worried I’d kill him. That his wife would leave him. That nobody would believe her. That passed quickly, thankfully.
> 
> This **** does not play out the way you think it would. It’s so very commonly not reported at all. I heard a stat that something like of every 1000 sexual assaults that happen, 900 go unreported. Of every 100 that get reported, 90% aren’t charged. And of the 10 that remain, only 1 gets convicted.
> 
> That’s 1/1000 that are brought to justice. It’s incredible. It’s essentially legally condoned to sexually assault women. And it is a gendered crime - something like 99% of sexual assaults are committed against women by men. Usually ones that know her and she trusts.
> 
> More often than not, the woman is not believed at all, and it’s a he said/she said crime. Plus, the offender has more rights than the victim does - they are presumed innocent and don’t even have to take the stand if they don’t choose to.
> 
> It is stunning what women endure in our society. I can see why they often don’t report the crime at all - they are told they are lying. That they had consented. That they had brought it on themselves. And even if they make it to the stand, they are victimized again and get to watch their assaulter go free. It’s actually less traumatic for them in many cases to just drop it and pretend that nothing happened. And all of it emboldens the perpetrators and helps create new ones.
> 
> *I’ll pull some real stats for you if interested. Our legal system is a profound failure.*


 The bolded is true on so many levels, it's pathetic.
The stats you posted really make me wish a Punisher type character would get a wild hair and start doling out justice for sex crimes like these and crimes against children and the elderly. Wishful thinking, but it's obvious those who CAN do something about it don't. Big props to your wife for trying to change that. I wish her great success.


----------



## Personal

Welcome back Marduk, I hoped you would find your way back in after the password blow up.

I am sorry to read what you and your wife have gone through both with her assault, the loss of your mother and loss of friends.

That said going through my own challenges with my own family, I am glad you have found a way to support each other and deal with all that challenges you.


----------



## Wolfman1968

Welcome back!

Glad it's you. When I saw the "I'm Back" title, I was afraid I was going to see an eye peering at me.


----------



## Deejo

Great to have you back, man. Have thought about you many times over the last few years.

Very, very sorry about your mother, and what happened to your spouse.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

Welcome back! So sorry to hear about your mom passing. I lost mine in 2014 and you never quite get over it.


----------



## syhoybenden

Wondered what happened to you. Missed your well reasoned inputs.

Welcome back.


----------



## thefam

Hey Marduk! I don't know if you remember me but I was in GettingIt's group with you. 

Good to see you but sorry to hear about your dear Mom passing and sorry to hear what happened to your wife. It's good to hear that she is fighting for her healing and that you are right there with her. I pray that you all will continue to be there for each other. 

I don't know where I was with kids when I left the group but I'm pregnant with my fourth and final!

Anyway welcome back!


----------



## Faithful Wife

Marduk, honestly I don’t even remember why we used to be on each other’s bad side. Probably because I’m an arrogant ass sometimes and you didn’t like it. Lolz

I don’t remember at all what I didn’t like about you. What’s not to like?

While you were gone I had some threads about empathy for men. They were really good threads.

On your thread here I see a lot of empathy for women. I love that and wondered if we could talk about it more.


----------



## Faithful Wife

This was the first one, and a couple others sprang from this. You can find them on “threads I started”.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/407554-do-women-lack-empathy-men.html


----------



## ConanHub

Marduk said:


> Iä! Iä! Cthulhu fhtagn!
> 
> Oh wait, that’s something different.


Cthulhu? Sheesh! It's too damn weird I know what you're talking about.:laugh:


----------



## Marduk

thefam said:


> Hey Marduk! I don't know if you remember me but I was in GettingIt's group with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you but sorry to hear about your dear Mom passing and sorry to hear what happened to your wife. It's good to hear that she is fighting for her healing and that you are right there with her. I pray that you all will continue to be there for each other.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where I was with kids when I left the group but I'm pregnant with my fourth and final!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway welcome back!



Congrats! Wow! Four is a doozie number. 

Thanks for the well wishes. She’s more than healed, she’s kicking ass.


----------



## Marduk

Faithful Wife said:


> Marduk, honestly I don’t even remember why we used to be on each other’s bad side. Probably because I’m an arrogant ass sometimes and you didn’t like it. Lolz
> 
> I don’t remember at all what I didn’t like about you. What’s not to like?
> 
> While you were gone I had some threads about empathy for men. They were really good threads.
> 
> On your thread here I see a lot of empathy for women. I love that and wondered if we could talk about it more.



I don’t remember either and I don’t care. You’re great. 

Glad to be back and glad to talk about whatever you like.


----------



## Marduk

ConanHub said:


> Cthulhu? Sheesh! It's too damn weird I know what you're talking about.:laugh:




Never read lovecraft as a kid?

There’s actually many elements in the original Conan stories, as well as the original movies.


----------



## ConanHub

Marduk said:


> Never read lovecraft as a kid?
> 
> There’s actually many elements in the original Conan stories, as well as the original movies.


Ran across some of tentacle face's stuff reading Conan comics as a kid. Later on, I had a very weird friend that got into H.P.


----------



## Marduk

ConanHub said:


> Ran across some of tentacle face's stuff reading Conan comics as a kid. Later on, I had a very weird friend that got into H.P.




It was groundbreaking at the time and very fascinating to me as a kid. 

The horror is existential dread instead of something demonic or evil. More like the universe is vast and ancient, and does not care about humanity. 

I highly recommend some of them, like the mountains of madness, dunwitch horror, etc.


----------



## heartsbeating

Welcome back... it's good to have your 'voice' here again!

I'm sorry that you and your wife have been dealing with so much, however, it is refreshing that it has brought you closer.


----------



## Marduk

heartsbeating said:


> Welcome back... it's good to have your 'voice' here again!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you and your wife have been dealing with so much, however, it is refreshing that it has brought you closer.




Thanks for this. Our marriage is certainly not the same! 

I feel like we’ve aged a million years, emotionally. Mostly in good ways. Our grooves are pretty deep in each other now.


----------



## Oldtimer

I’ve seen your name mentioned in reading some of the threads, welcome back. My sincerest condolences on your mothers passing, I lost mine at a young age, but have never lost her, if you know what I mean. Spiritually she tends to guide me.

From every rainstorm, a beautiful flower grows! I’m glad your wife, the beautiful flower, is strong in her convictions, I say bravo. I wish you strength in carrying on with her in her work.

You are right in that many victims of these type of things never report such crimes, kudos to her and you for not going ballistic, not sure I wouldn’t have. You are also right in saying that many spouses would turn their back on their spouse if this type of thing happens, unfortunately most are not sure how to deal with the aftermath. Again, kudos to you in that regard.

Keep up the good work.

OT


----------



## Marduk

Oldtimer said:


> I’ve seen your name mentioned in reading some of the threads, welcome back. My sincerest condolences on your mothers passing, I lost mine at a young age, but have never lost her, if you know what I mean. Spiritually she tends to guide me.
> 
> From every rainstorm, a beautiful flower grows! I’m glad your wife, the beautiful flower, is strong in her convictions, I say bravo. I wish you strength in carrying on with her in her work.
> 
> You are right in that many victims of these type of things never report such crimes, kudos to her and you for not going ballistic, not sure I wouldn’t have. You are also right in saying that many spouses would turn their back on their spouse if this type of thing happens, unfortunately most are not sure how to deal with the aftermath. Again, kudos to you in that regard.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> OT




Thanks. I actually did go ballistic - my brother in law was there when my wife told me to keep me from doing something stupid. My first response was to stand up and pull out my truck keys. 

My wife just wanted me to be there for her and help her instead of kicking his door in. So I had to sit down for her. 

I called some hotlines that night or the next day, and got into therapy right away. What I learned is that this stuff is about control - and that I needed to let my wife control how this was responded to. That I needed to let it be about her, and only her, and give her back her agency. 

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Gabriel

Wow, like you, I stayed mostly away from TAM for awhile but I got invested in a couple of stories, @bobert and @20yr, that kind of sucked me back into this world. 

I remember your story too - glad to see you are doing well, despite everything.


----------



## Marduk

Gabriel said:


> Wow, like you, I stayed mostly away from TAM for awhile but I got invested in a couple of stories, @bobert and @20yr, that kind of sucked me back into this world.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember your story too - glad to see you are doing well, despite everything.




Thanks man.


----------



## lovelygirl

Marduk said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Secondly, my wife was sexually assaulted by a family friend, in our own home, with me unaware in the next room. Bastard groped her right there on our couch.


Whaaaaaaaat??? The..phuck? 
A friend of yours (family)...groped your wife???? 

Haven't read the other posts ...but I can't believe the evilness of people that are around....especially those close to family!! 

That's insane!!!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marduk

lovelygirl said:


> Whaaaaaaaat??? The..phuck?
> A friend of yours (family)...groped your wife????
> 
> Haven't read the other posts ...but I can't believe the evilness of people that are around....especially those close to family!!
> 
> That's insane!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Ya, it sucked that's for sure. What sucked even worse in some ways is that her entire friend group (wife of this guy and other married women in that friend group) all turned their backs on her. 100%. They didn't like their fun little group being torn apart, and didn't like that she went to the police over it - "but what about the pain and embarrassment for the wife? What about his kids?"

It didn't surprise us at all to find that the police had been called to their house a number of times by his wife, but it did surprise us both that other women that initially supported her, and brought forward stories of their own being assaulted by this guy, ended up betraying my wife. She came forward to support these women, and they **** on her.

I had this vision of women as some kind of sisterhood supporting each other. Boy, was I wrong.


----------



## lovelygirl

Marduk said:


> Ya, it sucked that's for sure. What sucked even worse in some ways is that her entire friend group (wife of this guy and other married women in that friend group) all turned their backs on her. 100%. They didn't like their fun little group being torn apart, and didn't like that she went to the police over it - "but what about the pain and embarrassment for the wife? What about his kids?"
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Seriously, tripple betrayal. 

-He as a family friend;
-As your friend;
-Those girls unsupportive behaviour! 

I don't know why I'm suddenly envisioning the desperate housewives...chit-chatting and b*tching around with stupid gossip and childish logic, against your wife.

Good you got through it safely! 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marduk

lovelygirl said:


> Seriously, tripple betrayal.
> 
> -He as a family friend;
> -As your friend;
> -Those girls unsupprtive behaviour!
> 
> I don't know why I'm suddenly envisioining the desperate housewives...chit chatting and b*tching around with stupid gossip and childish logic, against your wife.
> 
> Good you got through it safely!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk



You’re pretty much describing that group exactly. 

It’s blown up since and they’ve mostly gone their separate ways. I never liked them much to begin with, and I wasn’t more than an acquaintance with the guy. For me, they were couples you’d party with, go on weekend trips, that kind of thing. My wife was close with those women though, and I had cautioned her for some time about how they were superficial losers in my mind. 

I will say that Karma has not been kind to them. I will not document my role in that behind the scenes.


----------



## As'laDain

@Marduk, 

glad to see you back! im sorry to hear of your loss and the assault, but its good to hear that your wife is kicking ass. 


i just came back from my own disappearance... life gets crazy sometimes.


----------



## Marduk

As'laDain said:


> @Marduk,
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see you back! im sorry to hear of your loss and the assault, but its good to hear that your wife is kicking ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just came back from my own disappearance... life gets crazy sometimes.




Thanks man, glad to hear from you.


----------



## red oak

Anyone know if @Marduk is still around?
ETA: notices been gone for a while.


----------



## Blondilocks

red oak said:


> Anyone know if @Marduk is still around?
> ETA: notices been gone for a while.


He posted on March 13th on the 'CV-19 How are you preparing' thread.


----------

